# Translation affecting eschatology



## larryjf (Nov 1, 2008)

I wonder how many passages affect eschatological views by how they're translated. 

Acts 3:21 (ESV)
whom heaven must receive until the time *for* restoring all the things about which God spoke by the mouth of his holy prophets long ago.

Acts 3:21 (KJV)
Whom the heaven must receive until the times *of* restitution of all things, which God hath spoken by the mouth of all his holy prophets since the world began.

Is it just me or does the ESV translate it to say that Jesus will return "for" the restoring while the KJV translates it to say that Jesus will not return until the time "of" restitution.

It seems that the ESV leans towards an amil eschatology while the KJV leans towards a postmil eschatology here.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 1, 2008)

larryjf said:


> I wonder how many passages affect eschatological views by how they're translated.
> 
> Acts 3:21 (ESV)
> whom heaven must receive until the time *for* restoring all the things about which God spoke by the mouth of his holy prophets long ago.
> ...



Yes it does seem the ESV changes the meaning. I think many of the pre-tribbers would be surprised to hear the AV support post mil.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 1, 2008)

Considering the simple genitive construction, "of" might be the more restrained translation. But, the range of meaning is still pretty broad. I think the passage indicates that Jesus coming from heaven will commence the restoration of all things, though I suppose it could be "during."


----------



## larryjf (Nov 1, 2008)

I just noticed a difference in the underlying Greek text that could make an eschatological difference as well.

When we look at the new heavens and earth from Isa 65 and compare it with the Greek text at 2 Cor 5:17 we see that the TR ends the verse with "ta panta" while the modern Critical Text ends short of that statement. This leads to the following translation differences...

Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, *all things are become new*. (2Co 5:17, KJV)

Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation. The old has passed away; behold, *the new has come*. (2Co 5:17, ESV)

It seems that when we use this to compare Isa 65, the KJV can lead us to think of the new heaven and earth as being the New Covenant dispensation. The ESV points more to the individual newness of the Christian, but doesn't take it as far as Isa 65 does.


----------

